# Informacion sobre IC 2005z



## oleg (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Necesito información sobre el integrado del asunto, se utiliza en las fuentes de PC y es el que da la señal de Power OK (power good). Si hay algun similar que lo pueda sustituir o algun diagrama de su funcionamiento.

Saludos y Gracias de antemano,
Oleg.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola oleg

No será el que viene descrito en el PDF Adjunto?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## oleg (Oct 1, 2010)

MrCarlos gracias por el esfuerzo pero eso no es, según me dicen este integrado 2005z debe ser un modulador de ancho de pulso PWM mas otras cosas dentro....

Saludos,
Oleg.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

¿Y una foto no podés subir?
Quizá lo estés identificando mal o cosa así y nos vamos a volver locos buscando un código que quizá no existe (2005 tiene mucho olor a ser el año de fabricación más que el código del integrado).

Saludos


----------



## tomb (Mar 27, 2013)

como saber cual puede ir en reemplazo de este circuito integrado!!


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 27, 2013)

Creo es este Ic, miralo, chauuuuuuuuu

https://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/getfile.php?id=260220


----------



## edgardoloyola (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola a todos, gracias primeramente por el PDF de la 2005Z pero tambien me he encontrado la 2003Z, ¿ Alguien tiene la hoja de datos de este IC que se utiliza también en las fuentes? Hay algún método para comprobar estos IC tanto el 2005Z como el 2003Z ?  Saludos desde Cuba.


----------

